# Whats in Lake Cootharaba?



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Just wondering what type of fish are in Lake Cootharaba because I'm going up there at Easter. I've been there before but only caught a couple of small bream. And what is the best bait would be very helpful too.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Lots of threadfin salmon up in the upper reaches.....search out the creeks feeding the lake....usually a hole at or near the mouth of each creek.

Jack.


----------



## flickchick (Dec 12, 2008)

went there over the Aussie day long weekend, didn't see a bloody fish!


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I've caught only some small bream. Plenty of bull sharks though apparently.

Funny story, when in Scouts I was right into fishing and still learning (still am) but I read about berley and wanted to try it out for the first time at a scout camp at Lake Cootharaba. Read the story and it for whatever reason referred to berley cakes, I can now only assume they meant making a big amount of berley and freezing them in small cake size packages to freeze and take out fishing with you...not back then though. I took it rather literally and proceeded to bake a berley "cake" using sardines, tuna, all bran, cats biscuits - anything i could get my hands on - in mum's oven. Delightful it was. And it didn't really work. :lol:


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

Bull sharks eh... might have to bring out the overhead and wire trace  

Any idea of where to fish for them because it's a pretty shallow lake.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

pro id probably head up towards harrys hut and the everglades where it narrows and becomes snaggy. there are good bream and whiting at the far end of lake cooroibah but thats a very long paddle. i cant see why there wouldnt be jack in the more narrow upper reaches

cheers pete


----------

